# American Chestnut Burl



## tnhunter

Hello guys, this is pictures of American Chestnut Burl that I found in Hancock County, TN. This wood has been stabilized by WSSI. This is a very rare wood and been identified by the University of Wisconsin's wood identification center. They have 50,000 smaples of wood, but did not have any of this until I donated a sample. Just wanted to show you guys this wood. Thanks for looking. I hope these pictures are not too large. Chris




http://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/006.jpg

http://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/005.jpg

http://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/003.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

WOW!


----------



## Mike1950

Very Very nice.


----------



## bench1holio

wow! :wacko1: that is some beautiful burl!!


----------



## DKMD

I believe the WB tradition is to send a large box of the wood to the sixth person who responds to your post… What? I'm the seventh person? Wow!:lolol::hookup:


----------



## HomeBody

Nice wood! My question, though, is where did you find this burl to begin with? Someone must have stored it for many years. Gary


----------



## tnhunter

HomeBody said:


> Nice wood! My question, though, is where did you find this burl to begin with? Someone must have stored it for many years. Gary



the old tree was still standing, what was left of it. It was aroumd 15ft still standing all hollow. The burl was a trunk burl about 3 ft high at the base, it was 13 ft around, north , east, west south any way you measured it. HUGE. It was VERY WET, I cut it and anchorseaeld it in 2003.


----------



## BangleGuy

OK, so where is the Smilie that shows me with my tongue hanging down to the floor! Hey Smilie Mod guy, add that one and I would have put 10 of them into this post!


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Very nice! Thanks for the pics


----------



## kfuknives

That is some of the coolest wood I have seen in a long time!!!!!!!!!! So where in TN do you live:teethlaugh:


----------



## BurlsorBust

Wow, now that is top notch stuff!


----------



## Dan.S.314

When I saw that burl I think I went into a trance... next thing I knew my keyboard was short circuiting.


----------



## wade

It sure is nice to see something so EXOTIC that is about domestic as it gets. Tennessee. Awesome find. I had no idea american chestnut burl could get so beautiful. WoW!!!


----------



## Dusty

I'm impressed! Darn good looking wood. Have you made any calls with it yet?


----------



## drycreek

Wow! That's all that needs to be said.


----------

